# Apartamento Squeaky Brewing Lever



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone know the best method to lubricate an Apartamento squeaky brewing Lever?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


 Thanks Dave!


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anyone know the correct spanner sizes for the lever assembly, I would rather buy the correct sized spanners then use adjustable ones...

Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NikonGuy said:


> Does anyone know the correct spanner sizes for the lever assembly, I would rather buy the correct sized spanners then use adjustable ones...
> 
> Cheers


 Use an adjustable with jaw protectors, less chance of doing any damage that way.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

The spanner sizes are 22mm and 26mm if that helps anybody in the future:-


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

NikonGuy said:


> The spanner sizes are 22mm and 26mm if that helps anybody in the future:-


Make sure you protect the group, a towel over it should be good enough.

Also, a few turns of electric tape around the nuts you need to touch and nearby - if you are not using a an adjustable jaw spanner with plastic protectors - is advisable.

Personally, take DavecUK's advice here and you will not go wrong.


----------

